# Western Ultramount midweight wont angle to the right



## plaen (Dec 7, 2014)

Just changed out the fluid with heavy duty atf+4 tractor hydraulic fluid, had about 1" of water in the drain pan after, and now it won't angle to the right, up/down/float work fine, angles to the left(drivers side) fine, but won't angle back, holding down the right on the control the motor runs, I disconnected the line from the valve body and fluid comes out, checked if the line was plugged, it wasn't, I swapped left and right lines and it moves it right but not left, so the rams are fine. Pushing on the plow it can be pushed left slowly, it is easier to push to the left with the motor running, the motor does sound different, like there isn't a load on it when hitting right on the control. I did cycle it 4-5 times, pushing it to the right with the control pressed right and the motor running, and back to the left using the control to get the air out, I tried looking through the mechanics guide, and I think it may be either the poppet or the s2 valve, but that's with my limited knowledge of the hydraulics of the plow, any ideas as to what to check next?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I gotta ask, why did you put hydro oil in it? That's bad for an ultramount. You do know that right. 
And if water came out, did you look at the filter as well? How does it sound different?


----------



## plaen (Dec 7, 2014)

dieselss;1893389 said:


> Ok I gotta ask, why did you put hydro oil in it? That's bad for an ultramount. You do know that right.
> And if water came out, did you look at the filter as well? How does it sound different?


The local dealer went out of business, and the closest one is about 3.5-4 hrs away, so brought the manual into an auto parts store and they suggested it saying it was the same as +4 fluid, since it'll be in colder than -10 temps, looked at the bottle and it's coastal multi trac tractor fluid

I haven't checked the filter yet, but that would affect the whole system correct? They probably do need a change with the fluid, just have to find somewhere to pick those up.

As far as the sound goes, it sounds like the motor is spinning faster like there isn't a load to move around, like there is when raising or angling left.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So there's air, or it's not getting fluid
How thin is this stuff?
And if there was that much water in there as your saying,, there's bound to be rust and junk. Ck.the filter. 
Auto part stores carry plow fluid fyi


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok here you go


----------



## plaen (Dec 7, 2014)

dieselss;1893396 said:


> So there's air, or it's not getting fluid
> How thin is this stuff?
> And if there was that much water in there as your saying,, there's bound to be rust and junk. Ck.the filter.
> Auto part stores carry plow fluid fyi


The specs say SAE is 10W-30, about typical motor oil thickness, not heavy like regular hydraulic oil. The old fluid came out relatively clean, just with water. Might be a good idea to pull it apart and clean it out good, since it's been in use for 3 years and it hasn't been done. Found a few sites that carry supplies/parts, might as well grab some of the western fluid while I'm ordering a filter/gasket, wouldn't hurt to try it, just a few bucks if it doesn't work. Although brand new(3yrs ago) it did have blue fluid in it, and didn't move at all, dealer swapped fluid and didn't have a problem till now.

The closest store where the plow is located didn't have plow fluid, just regular atf, but it's a tiny store in a small mountain town, so can't expect a ton from them.

Thanks for the pictures, I was looking at those in the mechanics manual as well, just hadn't printed it off yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Who's specs say ,10w30 thickness?
Plow oil is a tad thicker then water, just fyi


----------



## plaen (Dec 7, 2014)

dieselss;1893403 said:


> Who's specs say ,10w30 thickness?
> Plow oil is a tad thicker then water, just fyi


The bottle and the spec sheet for the multi Trac fluid is where the 10w30 is from. I can kinda see where this is pointing now, lol. I'll grab the right fluid and run that and report back, good thing is, no snow is forecasted for at least a week, so won't be needing it up and running asap. Thanks for the help, just have to write this one off as a dumb moment and hope nothing got permanently broken.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remember that the plow orifices are rather small, and pushing heavy fluid through them is rather taxing. Thicker is not better in this case. And any amount or dirt can plug up a plunger in the valves.


----------

